

Tennis or Ancient Greece - samh
http://www.samonsoftware.com/2009/07/tennis-or-ancient-greece.html

======
balding_n_tired
Other than the lambda in lambda calculus, what would make me think I'm
studying Ancient Greek?

Steve Yegge had a vastly better blog about practice somewhere, making also the
point that directed practice is better.

